# Hunts around Mattingly/Rotherwick???



## Bright_Spark (11 March 2012)

Just posting out of curiosity really as hubby was driving through Rotherwick village (Hampshire) and came across a group of hunters, then a short while later saw a lone huntsman and hound in the village.

So was just wondering which hunt(s) cover that area.

Thank you for your time


----------



## Posie (11 March 2012)

It would have been the Kimblewick if the huntsman was in tawny, or the RMA Sandhurst draghunt if huntsman was in black with green collar.


----------



## Bright_Spark (11 March 2012)

Thank you.

It must have been the Kimblewick as the huntsman was in what was described to me as 'tan'.

I've been round this area for 5 years and never knew there were any hunts locally


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (11 March 2012)

Was this today (sun) that he saw them? If so def not the Kimblewick. It may off just a helper with the hound not the actually huntsman anyway? The Kimblewick livery is properly best described as a mustard colour, would think if it was described as tan that it may have been someone in a brown tweed?


----------



## Posie (12 March 2012)

If it was during last week, I think the Weds? it was the Kimblewick I have been informed.


----------



## star (12 March 2012)

There are loads of hunts in this area.  Kimblewick fox pack, SC&RMA draghounds, Southern Shires bloodhounds, Berks and Bucks draghounds to name a few.  Fabulous area for hunting.


----------



## 4x4 (13 March 2012)

Bright_Spark said:



			Just posting out of curiosity really as hubby was driving through Rotherwick village (Hampshire) and came across a group of hunters, then a short while later saw a lone huntsman and hound in the village.

So was just wondering which hunt(s) cover that area.

Thank you for your time 

Click to expand...

It's a shame that you didn't know about the hunting 5 years ago as the local hunt used to be called the Garth and South Berks Hunt, they were good fun and had a fantastic supporters clubs organising events in Rotherwick village Hall and hunt breakfasts in Blue House Farm with Mrs. Clapham, to name but a few.  Sadly they have now been closed down, we don't see them at all now.


----------



## Hunters (13 March 2012)

The whole of the Garth area is now defunct.  They had a meet the other day at Englefield House home of MP Richard Benyon, approx 25 riders attended.  In 2008 there were 125.


----------



## 4x4 (13 March 2012)

I've got photos of that meet, the first after the ban, I was mounted, there were loads of us there - it was a good day if I remember rightly, went on to jump hedges in the afternoon!


----------



## Posie (13 March 2012)

I think part of the problem with Englefield this year was it was on a Friday when previously it was a Saturday meet. I didn't attend since it wasn't the weekend and I know a lot of others didn't as they had to work.. Last year I went and there were tons of people there!


----------



## Hunters (13 March 2012)

Actually, there were less than 50 last year on a Saturday & most of them were 'bussed in' from the Vale...  My sister is an ex master of the Garth, and I used to attend all of the meets there.  A great deal of people have left the Garth & that's that.


----------



## Posie (13 March 2012)

The Vine and Craven have had a large influx alright


----------



## Bright_Spark (14 March 2012)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			Was this today (sun) that he saw them? If so def not the Kimblewick. It may off just a helper with the hound not the actually huntsman anyway? The Kimblewick livery is properly best described as a mustard colour, would think if it was described as tan that it may have been someone in a brown tweed?
		
Click to expand...




Posie said:



			If it was during last week, I think the Weds? it was the Kimblewick I have been informed.
		
Click to expand...

It was on either the Tuesday or Wednesday, and the livery worn by the huntsman was not a tweed, but mustard does describe it better.


----------



## Bright_Spark (14 March 2012)

star said:



			There are loads of hunts in this area.  Kimblewick fox pack, SC&RMA draghounds, Southern Shires bloodhounds, Berks and Bucks draghounds to name a few.  Fabulous area for hunting.
		
Click to expand...

It sounds like it is. I need to get my brave pants on and maybe have a go next season (better get my mares brave pants on too lol).



4x4 said:



			It's a shame that you didn't know about the hunting 5 years ago as the local hunt used to be called the Garth and South Berks Hunt, they were good fun and had a fantastic supporters clubs organising events in Rotherwick village Hall and hunt breakfasts in Blue House Farm with Mrs. Clapham, to name but a few.  Sadly they have now been closed down, we don't see them at all now.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that sounds like it was fun. Shame they have been closed down.


----------



## 4x4 (16 March 2012)

Bright_Spark said:



			It sounds like it is. I need to get my brave pants on and maybe have a go next season (better get my mares brave pants on too lol).



Oh, that sounds like it was fun. Shame they have been closed down.
		
Click to expand...

Shame is too mild a word -it's a disgrace!


----------



## Stark Dismay (21 March 2012)

and the livery worn by the huntsman was not a tweed, but mustard does describe it better.
		
Click to expand...

Did the huntsman look like he needed a bigger jacket? If so, it was definitely the Kimblewick!

I am still perplexed as to why they moved the Englefield meet to a weekday. Maybe they don't want many people to go hunting with them? That could explain why they stopped letting people know when the meets are, too!


----------



## Hunters (21 March 2012)

I am still perplexed as to why they moved the Englefield meet to a weekday. Maybe they don't want many people to go hunting with them? That could explain why they stopped letting people know when the meets are, too![/QUOTE]

They used to have a good team and the weak southern master, trying hard to hang onto his position sold out all of the supporters that had supported not only the hunt, but the master unstintingly too.

The lot that are left, are scruffy, unfriendly and mostly unwelcoming. A lot of people are so turned off by them, they would rather not hunt than support an 'elite bunch' of badly turned out unfriendly narcissic nobodys.

If you want the evidence, look at www.evespics.co.uk - Stratfield Saye, note that chap on the coloured horse covered in pooh, he is jumping a fence and was probably the field master.


----------



## Posie (22 March 2012)

Hunters, thats hardly the worst example, at least the horse is plaited and the rider is well turned out.


----------



## Hunters (22 March 2012)

Well I'm afraid we will have to agree to disagree. I have been hunting over 30 years and was a master for four years. To have a horse covered in stable stains at a lawn meet, shows no respect to the host and or hunting & that's my opinion. Actually if you must know when I was shown the photo I was shocked, but not surprised & I'm only too glad that I wasn't spending £70 or £80 to follow a horse that clearly the owner couldn't be bothered to clean.


----------



## Hunters (22 March 2012)

In addition I cannot see the rider as his back is facing the photographer, so I do not know how you can tell if he is smart or not. Perhaps he is. His horse is not of a cleanliness standard that I would even take out hacking. Sorry :-(


----------



## Posie (23 March 2012)

Ah I was flicking through the other pictures also. Yes he may not be perfect, but I've seen a lot worse is what I meant! Main bugbear being ladies hair not in hairnets!!


----------



## 4x4 (25 March 2012)

Surely turnout is where it all begins?  From pony club onwards, via showing if it takes your fancy, a well turned out horse and rider is a pleasure to see.  If this person was in fact the field master (and my sources tell me it was) what sort of example does that give to the child that say, failed a pc test because the hooves were  not picked out or something like that.  If you disrespect the landowners they won't have you on their land - it's as simple as that.  Plus the 'fallen stock' issue.  Nowadays with this recession all hunts are competing for a slice of the same money and with two drag packs plus another Hunt within 10 miles driving, it will be interesting to see where the 'bums on seats/saddles' go!


----------



## Posie (25 March 2012)

Well at least he is out supporting the hunt rather than sat moaning about how standards have fallen! Its numbers on the day that matter, whether the horse has a stain on it or not!


----------



## Hunters (25 March 2012)

I think it's hilarious that he's filthy. Maybe we can all wear smelly wellies and dirty anoraks, get pissed, maybe throw up etc. I'm sure the farmers will love how standards have slipped. Still so long as everyone turns up for a laugh!!


----------



## 4x4 (25 March 2012)

Crack on Posie! What makes you think we are not supporters?


----------



## Posie (25 March 2012)

At least in his case its the horse with a wee bit of orange on him, rather than the rider with an inch of foundation looking like a drag queen!

Why do you care so much? Its a tiny bit of a stain, hardly much to be moaning about, must have nothing better to do with your time except make personal attacks about a hunt where you're not wanted!


----------



## 4x4 (26 March 2012)

Well, Posie, I think you must be barking up the wrong tree as I do not know who you are or quite what you are talking about.


----------



## Hunters (26 March 2012)

Posie, such a vicious tongue? Horse was dirty at a lawn meet. End of. Poor world when people  can't comment without others getting personal.

The hunt concerned has been in the press & had to have the MFHA intervene as it was not being run correctly. I'd keep out of it if I were you.


----------



## Hunters (26 March 2012)

4 x 4 would love to see you out at vine and craven should you be interested??


----------



## 4x4 (26 March 2012)

Maybe I've already been


----------



## Hunters (26 March 2012)

Aha may have seen you, my sister hunts with them, as do a number who have defected from the kh. They are a well kept secret.


----------



## Posie (26 March 2012)

Wasn't many out with the Vine this Saturday though which is a shame, good day there!


----------



## 4x4 (26 March 2012)

IMO Saturday was too  hot for hunting


----------



## FRaNKjaCk (26 March 2012)

"They were good fun and had a fantastic supporters clubs organising events in Rotherwick village Hall and hunt breakfasts in Blue House Farm with Mrs. Clapham, to name but a few"
That's looking False but it's all about Experience.


----------



## 4x4 (26 March 2012)

Whatever do you mean?  There's nothing false about that-how far back do you want to go?


----------

